# afterlife theory



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

ok so ive been thinking alot about the afterlife and thought up a theory. theres a chemical produced in our brain called dimethyltriptamine (DMT) its what produces dreams and exists in almost all plants and animals. some people extract dmt from plants and use it for a very intense and powerful trip (google dmt trips and read some stories on some trips, its fuckin crazy). dmt is pumped in higher doses during heavy rem sleep and right before death. ive heard that brain cells can still work after death for a short while so my theory is that when we die the afterlife is what our sub concious believes the afterlife is actually like. comments and critiscism would be appreciated just please no insults like "your dumb" or "your retarded" i know im not the smartest guy in the world (i pretty much half ass my way through school without paying attention) but i just thought id share this with you guys


----------



## clairethecat (Aug 7, 2008)

Funny that you mentioned that actually, my favourite movie -I won't say the title as this is a HUGE spoiler- is sort of about this.
In the movie the main character is in a car crash with his parents and fiance, he beleives he caused the crash and is therefore responsible for their deaths,
However, you don't find that out until the very end. The entire movie is a completly different series of events where he's an art student who has told his shrink that he's going to commit suicide and the shrink is trying to save him. 
At the end of the movie in the final scene you see the main character on the ground and a passing doctor on his way home from work actually stopped to try and revive him, the doctor and the shrink are the same person.
So the movie is saying that in our last moments of death we take all the people around us and create our own little world.

Personally I prefer to not have a belief about the afterlife, it's all too confusing for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> so my theory is that when we die the afterlife is what our sub concious believes the afterlife is actually like.


In a way our perception and experience of death/after death is based on what and how we lived and perceived things in life.Like ,take a river for example...a fish sees it as his home..a fisherman as his dinner..a child as a swimming pool....I had a bardo[death] experience,well thats what i beleive it was and several other buddhists agreed with me,Im not debating this I could be wrong or crazy etc who knows,im cirtainly not saying that I actrually physically died..........The experience was based on my perceptions in life and how I acted in life.....I saw what I still needed to work on.Now I experienced it as the buddhists describe it but thats because im buddhist...a christian might have an entirley differant experience.Because our mind is not really just in our head...our experience of life is dependent on perceptiions which condition our existence..unless youve purified them...those perceptions/conditions are dependent on other things also.....mind is everywhere...it doesnt die.So we create our experience of life...that could be hellish,god like,...we create the realms of our mind in a way...in the same way death is the same.
Somone on here once said something like..."How can the afterlife be real if its not the same for everyone?surley that invalidates its reality"...but we all experience life differantly so why not not death also.

Those are my thoughts on the matter anyway.

Spirit.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow holy fuck spirit youre fuckin smart. great post. i definetley agree on the whole perception of life thing cause not everyone sees the world the same way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Nopes... Im not,I just have a lot of solitude to think alot about way to much.. :shock: .Im stupid coz now im trying to stand on my head to look at clairthecats avator lol.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

I just notice the cleavage... doens't matter which way around it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's an example of the money shot:










If you're shy about putting your photos up on this website ladies... your cleavage will do just fine. "Thank you". I'll even score it for you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

You been on that lavendar oil or what Darren?..........youre man boobs sure have grown some. :shock:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I just notice the cleavage... doens't matter which way around it is.


you just noticed it?


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol you guys are very funny...i came on to this topic and started reading about afterlife theory and then somehow i was suddenly reading about clevages lol! And btw there is no way i would put my pic on here - and deff not my clevage lol...love how funny you guys are though!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> You been on that lavendar oil or what Darren?..........youre man boobs sure have grown some. :shock:


You just totally owned me  *Rubs his man boobs to feel better* :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I just notice the cleavage... doens't matter which way around it is.
> ...


No... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

blank said:


> Lol you guys are very funny...i came on to this topic and started reading about afterlife theory and then somehow i was suddenly reading about clevages lol! And btw there is no way i would put my pic on here - and deff not my clevage lol...love how funny you guys are though!


Damn it... I just don't know how to sweet talk folk into gettin their pics up... lol. (I really recommend you don't though... lol)


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL...trust me you aint missing much! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Here's an example of the money shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to get laid!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

blank said:


> LOL...trust me you aint missing much! lol


Now that's not positive thinking is it? I'm sure your boobs are fine :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an example of the money shot:
> ...


*sigh*... I know... I know... it's been a year  but me's too idle to go get soom bird to bounce on me in bed... why can't they just come knockin on me door? lol. I don't like going out to drink much, so I only go out Wednesdays with my Bro and mates... and that's bout it, and cos my bro is the alpha male... I don't feel comfortable being myself around him (he's a nob). I'm not interested in datin sites and i'm not just gonna do the first bird I find. I'm not all that interested in sex any how because it's numb... most of all I want a long nice warm cuddle =).


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

agreed, cuddles...gooooood! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

yay =)


----------



## blank (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol...big snuggle huggle! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Yay grounp hugs! :mrgreen:


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a friend that had the same theory. It would be nice if its true.


----------

